# Fe vs Fi: Solid Examples?



## penny lane

bigstupidgrin said:


> I think you are describing healthy vs unhealthy Fi for the most part. Fi is naturally inclined towards individualism, except for when those individuals act against other people. Unhealthy Fi thinks their worldview is THE worldview, and should be everybody else's worldview.
> 
> Quick example from a Fi-dom: I don't smoke. It smells nasty to me, seems really expensive, and that whole health thing (I drink so I know I'm a hypocrite here). I don't mind if others smoke; if I had a friend over who smokes I'd find something resembling an ashtray and simply ask that they smoke outside. Now if that same friend was a smoker but also with a small kid and was smoking right next to their kid... I'd ask them about that.
> 
> Fe (my wife is Fe-dom, I can speculate at least) would just judge on smoking's nastiness in general.


I agree it's the negative or unhealthy side of both.I have an aunt like that with Fe .She can be so helpful and want to help but she cannot resist judging or getting preachy .Healthier Fe would handle it better.

Unhealthy Fi is inflexible. Healthy Fi I think would be more live and let live if there is no direct harm to others. Smoking in that respect is tricky but a healthier Fi wouldn't push their views on them.


----------



## Glory

bigstupidgrin said:


> Fi and Fe are in a room with their friends watching a movie. Fi is either going with the flow, daydreaming, or intensely enjoying the movie. Fe is unconsciously scanning the room making sure friends are enjoying the movie.


I do that when I'm around a lot of people or speak with people directly. I go step by step and say as little as possible to get someone else's perspective inserted for a clearer view of every situation, and as such I really dislike when people are being snarky or dishonest (giving me false information); those are the individuals I cut the information flow from. It's a very conscious process, though; compare and contrast.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

MuChApArAdOx said:


> *Fi users like myself are naturally respected in my experience. *We're not neglected by any sense of the word. People can be quite the opposite .* They are naturally drawn to our independent moral and value system.* heh, hippies, yeah i guess although i'm sure our descriptions would be coming from completely different angles. All and all i thought this posting amusing


that was so cocky...and this a case of completelly disregarding the fact that different people like/respect different things


----------



## angelfish

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> MuChApArAdOx said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fi users like myself are naturally respected in my experience.* We're not neglected by any sense of the word. People can be quite the opposite. *They are naturally drawn to our independent moral and value system.* heh, hippies, yeah i guess although i'm sure our descriptions would be coming from completely different angles. All and all i thought this posting amusing
> 
> 
> 
> that was so cocky...and this a case of completelly disregarding the fact that different people like/respect different things
Click to expand...

If you consider the quote in context, I don't think it was intended as a brag about Fi-users or to suggest that everyone always likes/respects Fi. Another poster had suggested that Fi users would commonly be socially neglected because they tend to make feeling/value judgments independent of others and I think MuChA was just explaining how their personal experience has been different.

I once read that Fi and Fe are just different "directions" on the "F conveyor belt", and in essence they are both iterations of each other. So while Fi users do tend to make independent judgments, the way I understand it, Fi taps into universal/shared human feelings and values (i.e., Fi users having no greater grasp of human feelings and values than any other types), and as such Fi usage does not tend to make its users social pariahs except when they are expressing themselves in a way that is not conscientious of their present impact on others. 

As for the thread topic, I have long appreciated this video: 






It's not a comprehensive picture of all Fe vs. Fi nuance - it's ultimately two individuals with all the personal quirks that accompany individualism, and if they are in fact two NFs then it is biased towards NF usage and tendencies - but I do think it's a good start.



bigstupidgrin said:


> Fi and Fe are in a room with their friends watching a movie. Fi is either going with the flow, daydreaming, or intensely enjoying the movie. Fe is unconsciously scanning the room making sure friends are enjoying the movie.


I do the latter, too, I assume as a result of the Social instinct being first in my stack. It is hard for me to focus when I sense disengagement from people I care about. I think there can be some interesting overlap between instinct variant and Fi/Fe, with Soc low mimicking Fi and Soc high mimicking Fe, and vice versa.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

angelfish said:


> If you consider the quote in context, I don't think it was intended as a brag about Fi-users or to suggest that everyone always likes/respects Fi. *Another poster had suggested that Fi users would commonly be socially neglected because they tend to make feeling/value judgments independent of others and I think MuChA was just explaining how their personal experience has been different.*
> 
> I once read that Fi and Fe are just different "directions" on the "F conveyor belt", and in essence they are both iterations of each other. So while Fi users do tend to make independent judgments, the way I understand it, Fi taps into universal/shared human feelings and values (i.e., Fi users having no greater grasp of human feelings and values than any other types), and as such Fi usage does not tend to make its users social pariahs except when they are expressing themselves in a way that is not conscientious of their present impact on others.


Neither is entirely correct, now is it? Or both posts when you put them together make the correct picture. Fi users in experience tend be more "demanding" (bear with me, it's not a slap int he face for Fi users, it's just possibly the best way to get to my point). They state what they want far more often than Fe users. All my Fi friends (and trust there is a lot of them) are a little bit on a selfish side. That doesn't mean they don't care but they see nothing wrong in taking their needs first. Of course, this is not a rule - the older they get, the more they are taking others into a consideration. But still...they state what they want far more than I do (I'm an Fe user). It's something I learned from them. I learned that it's ok to say no sometimes and that it's ok to state what I exactly want. I still ask everyone else first and everything but I now say stuff like "I don't wanna do this", "I'm tired - I can't go" or simply "I don't feel like going" - this is the thing about Fi users that makes me look at them like they are selfish but also like they are more able to take care of themselves and sometimes it's a relief because they make me worry far less. And obviously, I'm learning more things from them. Nice people all in all. 
Now think about it this way: while they are stating what they like or dislike clearly, they are more likely to get what they want. That's how they can earn respect. But if they overdo this, people might find them annoying. And in my book, they do overdo it from time to time. At the same time, both aspect are correct (from the people who posted those points of view on Fi): they can earn so called "respect" or in my opinion, get more what they want or they can be perceived as overly subdued to their own will and full of whims (selfish)....they can even be seen as a person who lack flexibility.
Note that I am not describing an Fi users in general. This is purely my observation and I am definitely not saying someone here is a bad person for using Fi.


----------



## Raawx

Okay, I just feel the need to put you in your place. 



CasusBelli said:


> From an Fe user's perspective, people who use Fi are very thorny and unyielding in terms of communication.


This could be partially true; but I don't think it's exclusively Fi, either.



> Addressing them is hard, requesting from them- even harder… you must always be apologetic in relation to them, because everything you say or do will be used against you as a substrate for an impending categorical judgment.


This is just wrong. You must've dealt with a very unhealthy and emotionally manipulative Fi user. I pride myself on being able to handle any potentially offensive statements. Ironically, I find this statement to be more true of Fe users; Fi users are more inclined to 'tell it how it is' whereas Fe users always have very indirect approaches to conveying truth; either in the process of making statements that allow the individual to make the judgement (Alpha), or through harsh joking to convey the same truth (Beta).



> It seems as though you must always walk on eggshells around them, so that what you utter will not be misconstrued and hurt their feelings, or rather- lead to a swift and abrupt value judgment that you are just not worth their attendance (a-la "talk to the hand").


No.



> The way I see it, Fi users consolidate their opinions about the world at a very early age (somewhere around their late-teens), and tend to hold those same values of 'good' vs. 'evil' (Fi) or 'utterly right' vs. 'preposterously wrong' (Te) for the span of their entire lifetime…


This is a strong exaggeration. Many Fi users dont consolidate opinions until they've aged or developed, much like Fe users. The difference is how their perspective and opinions factor into their everyday lives.



> The comic yet so true phrase of “Don’t bother me with facts, I’ve already made up my mind,” comes to mind;


Holy fuck, no. If you have relevant facts, then I'm always ears. You must've had a really bad experience with an emotionally unhealthy Fi user, as that is the only potential Fi type that I imagine would behave in this manner. 



> ...unlike Ti/Fe users that learn on a curve as they go and tend to gain compassionate wisdom with age, Fi/Te users remain strict and more 'robotic' in their assessment of the world. Fi users seem cold and dogmatic, following blindly their harsh inner compass, so that strong Ti users (such as myself) can't breach through the wall that fences their seemingly aloof, fragile egos.


No. This is just wrong.



> Again, I'm not judging, just pointing out my impressions.


No, you're judging. Harshly. You're just hiding your 'judgements' in your 'objective' description of Fi users.

PS: I think you're an INFJ based on how you write and how you articulate that you've come to your conclusions. (I noticed traces of aristocratic thinking, opinions stated as facts, an 'objective' manner of speaking)

@Coburn, I really appreciated your examples. They could be pretty good 'training' materials to understand type distinctions.

Friend A is a Delta and Friend B is a Gamma. The interaction articulates the normal interplay of Fi+ personal exposure to different perspectives approach and Fi- rejection of immoral situations or institutions. They tend to devalue historical explanations and have a tendency to be moral absolutists.

Friend C is also a Delta on account of Fi+'s tendency to dilute their perspectives on people they don't know well in order to maximize the potential of positive relationships. I could strongly relate to this example. 

Friend D is a Fe-type, likely Alpha and Friend E is an Fi-type, likely Delta. This conflict involves the potentiality in the application of rules.


----------



## ferroequinologist

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> Neither is entirely correct, now is it? Or both posts when you put them together make the correct picture. Fi users in experience tend be more "demanding"


And BOOM! Another EXTP is hit right in the middle of their POLR with Fi... 

I have to confess. My son is an ESTP. Poor kid grew up with my trying to encourage him and help him directly with my Fi. It's a wonder he's a stable, well-adjusted person today. I know my motives were the best, and I did my best to try to simply share encourage, but just recently I realized that Fi is his POLR, which explains a lot of those "eyes caught in the headlights" moments or how he would just turn into a puddle of mush when I would talk to him. Poor kid.

And, to turn to this guy. I suspect that 99% of your "knowledge" or understanding of Fi comes from this perspective. The fact that you felt it necessary to put 'demanding' in scare quotes tends to reinforce this. If you don't know about the Socionics concept of Point Of Least Resistance or Vulnerable Function, you might want to look it up. There's a lot about Socionics that is a bit iffy, but the POLR is something I've observed (long story), and think is a thing.


----------



## baitedcrow

giorgaros2 said:


> Fe:Focused on other people's emotions likes dislikes/ wants to bring outter hamony
> Fi: Focused on the self's emotions and likes/dislikes /wants to bring inner harmony
> 
> A Fi user could have very altruistic values and want to help you , but the way he/she will do it is with Te, that means that the fi user will not care abour your feelings or your wants , as long as he/she is sure that what she/he will do will help you in the future.
> Fi users approach the outter world coldly and efficiently(Te) , least of all the fi types IxFPs , but they still do it that way.
> 
> A Fe user will not be so forceful ,if the fe user likes you and wants to help you , they will have difficulty forcing you and making you unhappy , because they will feel your pain.Fe users care more about other peoples' needs and wants more than their own ,which can be not good sometimes.


This is probably one of the best descriptions of Fi I've seen, and just as an INFJ poster earlier recognized their Fe in it, I recognize my Fi in it. I typically act in a pretty pro-social way and am capable of uh, arranging things such that people benefit. But I have to check myself sometimes to be sure I'm properly accounting for how people _actually _feel about the things I do, because my impulse is to simply bring things into line with what I think is most beneficial. On the immediate level I seem to consider the emotional responses of those around me functionally irrelevant. In my head, what's best for people is what's best, you'll see when we get there, keep out of my way until we do. The bigger my Te-Fi dynamic tries to go in applying its rationale the more out of touch with on-the-ground sentiment I get.

Another way I often think about it is a mirror of the Ti /Te subjective/objective dichotomy. Fi deals with individual and ideal emotion/valuation - Fe deals with _actual_ external emotion/valuation (ie what people actually feel and value as perceived or measured independently of any internal model).


----------



## Purple Skies

Fe rant






Fi rant


----------



## Purple Skies

Maybe it's just me but Fi and Fe are very easy to distinguish. Perhaps it's because I'm an Fi dom, so I recognise Fe users instantly. 

It's different when someone either has their feeling function as their dominant or auxiliary. Typically however, Fi users are not that big with facial expressions. A lot of the time, Fi doms come off as thinkers because they tend to look serious. Despite being sensitive, they come off as emotionally cold. It's not within our nature to show feelings on the surface. Most likely an Fi user picks and chooses what to show you and will hide what they don't want you to know. Fe users however don't have this level of control. Sometimes they don't even know they're making a face. Emotions from the external seem to rub off on them. For example, if you're in a bad mood, they end up being a bad mood because of you. The Fi user would feel awkward at the very most but their mood wouldn't change. Fe doms particularly are probably the most (seemingly) friendliest people ever. They're the ones who make sure you don't feel like an outsider, they'd introduce to some people, ask you about yourself and so on. Fi doms are friendly but not in the conventional way. They aren't concerned about making you comfortable, instead they converse in order to find more about you. I know I haven't thought about introducing someone new or whatever. I just assume they'd introduce themselves. Fi users are cautious when it comes to taking the lead, their default approach is let people do what they wanna do. So in that respect, sometimes it's easy for us to look like we don't care but that's not true. 

Fi users have an internal sense of right and wrong. There's times when I think about doing something and my mind goes 'No, that's wrong, don't do that, that'll cause nothing but trouble etc etc'. Even if everyone around is telling me to do that one thing, or everyone themselves is doing it, -I will not do it. And I would sleep happy because I stuck to my guns. I'm not wary of going against the majority. 

Fe users have an external sense of right and wrong. They look to others to see what is acceptable and what isn't. ESFJs and ENFJs will hardly act inappropriate in public because they know nearly all the social boundaries -They know what to say, how to say it and so on. They're less likely to go against everyone because they wanna fit in. They're not discomforted by talking about feelings/emotions like Fi users are. They're the perfect people to cry to.


----------



## giorgaros2

I have some difficulties also with some Fi users being selfish (its not PC to say all of them lol) and i think thats fine.Because who exactly decided that being selfish is a bad thing? 

Also the main reason some ExTPs may hate Fi users is that Fi users generally tend to regard their selves as very valueable and that clashes with the Ti worldview , that only being competent can make you valuable and if you are not , your are nothing.

So if an ExTP sees an unhealthy Fi user who over-exaggerates his own worth and value they get very angry.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

ferroequinologist said:


> And BOOM! Another EXTP is hit right in the middle of their POLR with Fi...
> 
> I have to confess. My son is an ESTP. Poor kid grew up with my trying to encourage him and help him directly with my Fi. It's a wonder he's a stable, well-adjusted person today. I know my motives were the best, and I did my best to try to simply share encourage, but just recently I realized that Fi is his POLR, which explains a lot of those "eyes caught in the headlights" moments or how he would just turn into a puddle of mush when I would talk to him. Poor kid.
> 
> And, to turn to this guy. I suspect that 99% of your "knowledge" or understanding of Fi comes from this perspective. The fact that you felt it necessary to put 'demanding' in scare quotes tends to reinforce this. If you don't know about the Socionics concept of Point Of Least Resistance or Vulnerable Function, you might want to look it up. There's a lot about Socionics that is a bit iffy, but the POLR is something I've observed (long story), and think is a thing.


I admit that Fi-ness is not my thing but I also stated how much I learned by being surrounded by Fi users. I do mean what I said - it's useful to see another point of view so different from your own. I will definitely not go on that side of the road but I will learn to incorporate some traits of Fi users which I consider to be useful for the sake of one's personality. Each type has this actually, from everybody you can learn something or how to be better at something. I think it would be unhealthy to simply overtake one trait - it's far better to incorporate it within your own traits (personalize it in a way). 
I read now a little bit about what you said but I generally did not engage in Socionics theory all too much so I need more than 5 minutes to actually intake all that. 

About your son...well...I have an ISTJ mother...Fi user...not dominant but Fi user still...disagreements are from the point where I'm confused about what she is saying to the point when I'm annoyed by what she is saying. I'm guessing your story was about how you tried to help to your son but he had poor reactions to your helping or negative reactions? Sry, I have trouble understanding the problem there because of the lack of understanding of POLR. (I will check it out though, it seems interesting enough)

And no my knowledge of Fi doesn't come from this, if anything I avoid thinking about it that way but the person who started this thread demanded solid examples so I gave her a solid example from my own experience. There was no theory there, hardly any - only my point of view. How I perceive Fi or any other function in someone depends a lot on information provided. And in general, looking at only function itself, for me there is nothing to perceive - Fi is what the theory says it is - the trick is putting it into practice. 

Oh yeah HAHAHA I'm a girl looooool I need a nickle for every time someone on this forum mistakes me for a guy XD

P.S. you are talking here about Fi as vulnerable function - even though it seems unconnected because I think OP wanted solid examples of well used Fi or Fe, this could be useful. Because if someone wants to type himself/herself, maybe they can recognize something in themselves by pin-pointing the vulnerable function. It's also a way.


----------



## ferroequinologist

Hycocritical truth teller;25039922
About your son...well...I have an ISTJ mother...Fi user...not dominant but Fi user still...disagreements are from the point where I'm confused about what she is saying to the point when I'm annoyed by what she is saying. I'm guessing your story was about how you tried to help to your son but he had poor reactions to your helping or negative reactions? Sry said:


> About my son, it was as I described it--lost in the headlights, and a puddle--like he was helpless in defending himself. Here's the thing, he would feel guilty--way more guilty than was, IMO, healthy, but that wasn't even my goal. Actually, now I think of it, all three of my older kids have told me (all with Fe in their stack--dom, aux and tert) that their worst punishment was my "lectures." I didn't corporal punishment, but they pretty much said they'd have preferred that. My "lectures" as they called them, always made them feel horribly guilty. But I never really could understand that. I didn't and don't want them to feel guilty--as if they are evil or bad or something. I just wanted them to understand their actions have consequences, and to think about 1. what they were doing, and 2. why. I suspect, but don't know, that the second part is what got them the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah HAHAHA I'm a girl looooool I need a nickle for every time someone on this forum mistakes me for a guy XD
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, true! Sorry. Maybe it's your avatar... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. you are talking here about Fi as vulnerable function - even though it seems unconnected because I think OP wanted solid examples of well used Fi or Fe, this could be useful. Because if someone wants to type himself/herself, maybe they can recognize something in themselves by pin-pointing the vulnerable function. It's also a way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I meant was the the way you described Fi sounds to me like it could be used to describe any vulnerable function from the point of view how an individual looks at their vulnerable function. And honestly, you gave me a perspective of how my son views my approach to the world in a way that he would never tell. I found your description to be honest (and refreshing), and I appreciated it.
> 
> To go back on topic...
> 
> I think that if there is one real-life difference between the two it is this. Fi types can react strongly to things like criticism, but this does not mean that they don't want to hear it. I know that I do, and other ISFPs I've known in my life are the same way--we'd rather a brutal, honest opinion--even if we don't react the best way in the moment. We will always take it under consideration, and if we deem the criticism to be valid, will modify, if at all possible, our behavior or point of view. In some areas, I'm very uncertain about myself (inferior Te) so I almost always take on board such considerations, even if I bristle or resist in the moment. Oh, saying that... It is not so much that I get mad or upset at such things, but I don't just listen passively. I need to mentally engage, and that requires--well, to be honest--defending my position. Without pushback, I would struggle to be able to fully grasp what the other person is saying.
> 
> But here's the kicker. This sort of response just sets Fe types into tailspin. They are so worried about their own reaction, I guess--self-protection mode--that they would rather not have to deal with that. But the typical way of expressing it is to treat the Fi type as the fragile one. So, here's the upshot. The Fi type outwardly may appear fragile and sensitive, while internally, we are dealing with things on our own terms. The Fe type outwardly may appear composed, etc. but inwardly, they are dealing with things on the terms of the Fi type. Ouch. That's not a good dynamic, to be honest. At least, this is how I view things, having a family with Fe-dom (ENFJ), Fe-aux (INFJ), Fe-tert (ESTP) and Fe-inferior (INTP). There's also myself (ISFP) our youngest--SFP, but she's a totally different story altogether. ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## penny lane

Would Fi prioritize a person over a strongly held belief? Can Fi decide the person is more important.

Another thing I keep reading Fi can have " favorites" with people while Fe doesn't do that .Fe sees all people as pretty much the same but how is that possible? Confusing to me.


----------



## Enistery

one thing i'm really confused about is weak Fe vs dominant Fi. could someone help me differentiate those two?


----------



## Valtire

Kaizuka said:


> one thing i'm really confused about is weak Fe vs dominant Fi. could someone help me differentiate those two?


Inferior Fe is antisocial, nonconformist, misbehaving, has some form of difficulty expressing emotion at times, pushes negative emotions onto other people and is quite rude. However, they are naturally worried about their lack of Fe, so they will try to work on all of these things.

Dominant Fi attempts to hide emotion and doesn't like to impose emotion on others. Whilst the Fe-dom will tell you off for misbehaving or breaking social rules, the Fi-dom will question your character and personal morality.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey

Is caring if the feelings of other people are hurt Fi or Fe?


----------



## ferroequinologist

Rhonda Rousey said:


> Is caring if the feelings of other people are hurt Fi or Fe?


Both, IMO. The difference is in what makes them feel worse--modifying behavior so as to not hurt their feelings (Fi), or not modifying behavior so as to hurt their feelings (Fe).


----------



## Valtire

penny lane said:


> Another thing I keep reading Fi can have " favorites" with people while Fe doesn't do that .Fe sees all people as pretty much the same but how is that possible? Confusing to me.


I wouldn't say it's quite like that. Fi is substantially more loyal than Fe. Fe will treat strangers like friends, and won't treat friends massively differently from strangers. Some more extreme Fe types won't even have friends; they'll just move from person to person and be temporary friends with whomever they meet. The Fi types will stick with who they have, keeping long term bonds with people.



Rhonda Rousey said:


> Is caring if the feelings of other people are hurt Fi or Fe?


Both. It's _why_ you care that marks the difference between Fi and Fe.

Edit: lol @ferroequinologist beat me to it.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey

ferroequinologist said:


> Both, IMO. The difference is in what makes them feel worse--modifying behavior so as to not hurt their feelings (Fi), or not modifying behavior so as to hurt their feelings (Fe).


So Fi lies to not hurt someone whereas Fe will tell the truth to not hurt someone? if so, id rather do witgh the latter. I like authenticness and so do most ppl.


----------



## ferroequinologist

penny lane said:


> Would Fi prioritize a person over a strongly held belief? Can Fi decide the person is more important.


I think this all depends. It depends on the person and it depends on the "belief." 



> Another thing I keep reading Fi can have " favorites" with people while Fe doesn't do that .Fe sees all people as pretty much the same but how is that possible? Confusing to me.


I wouldn't call people "favorites." In fact, I work hard not to treat anybody as a "favorite". That said, there are people who are close to me, and only those. If you aren't in that circle, you are outside it. What does that mean? Well, a lot from my perspective, but it's highly likely that you will never know unless you cross a line--or rather try crossing the line, and then you might find a suddenly immovable wall in your way. Sorry. 

I think that Fe can be similar, just that the grouping is larger--an us vs them attitude. A bit tribal, I guess you could say. And there also seems to be a lot of latitude among them, as some will have a larger group, and others a smaller. But IMO, cliques in HS come out of this. But I'm so far from that point in my life, that my memories/associations are more through my own children than myself, so don't take what I say to concretely. Maybe someone else will speak up.


----------



## ferroequinologist

Rhonda Rousey said:


> So Fi lies to not hurt someone whereas Fe will tell the truth to not hurt someone? if so, id rather do witgh the latter. I like authenticness and so do most ppl.


No. That's backwards. Hm... maybe I got my post backwards... oops.

Edit: Man, it's all messed up. Fi could lie to not hurt someone's feelings, but will feel inauthentic or bad about doing so. Fi will also tell the truth, even if it hurts someone, and may feel bad about it, but will not feel bad, or feel less bad about telling the truth.

Fe would like to not hurt someone's feelings, and not feel so bad. Fe, if they told the truth, even if it hurt someone's feelings, will feel bad for telling the truth and hurting their feelings--may have second-thoughts about telling the truth.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey

ferroequinologist said:


> No. That's backwards. Hm... maybe I got my post backwards... oops.


I just made a thread with a theory, please don't fail me.


----------



## ferroequinologist

Rhonda Rousey said:


> I just made a thread with a theory, please don't fail me.


I edited my reply. You might want to try to unravel that edit as well. ;-)


----------



## penny lane

ferroequinologist said:


> I think this all depends. It depends on the person and it depends on the "belief."
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call people "favorites." In fact, I work hard not to treat anybody as a "favorite". That said, there are people who are close to me, and only those. If you aren't in that circle, you are outside it. What does that mean? Well, a lot from my perspective, but it's highly likely that you will never know unless you cross a line--or rather try crossing the line, and then you might find a suddenly immovable wall in your way. Sorry.
> 
> I think that Fe can be similar, just that the grouping is larger--an us vs them attitude. A bit tribal, I guess you could say. And there also seems to be a lot of latitude among them, as some will have a larger group, and others a smaller. But IMO, cliques in HS come out of this. But I'm so far from that point in my life, that my memories/associations are more through my own children than myself, so don't take what I say to concretely. Maybe someone else will speak up.


 Favorites was bad way of saying it. More along the lines as there are just some people you hold very dear and then everyone else or maybe there is middle ground but by all means some are people you have a very strong special feeling for.

I understand the cliques or tribal thing.It could mean different groups depending on the person but I think I know what you mean.

The person vs the belief ,that's what I was thinking it all depends on the person or and the belief but I wasn't sure.

Thank you


----------



## CasusBelli

Raawx said:


> Okay, I just feel the need to put you in your place.
> 
> 
> 
> This could be partially true; but I don't think it's exclusively Fi, either.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just wrong. You must've dealt with a very unhealthy and emotionally manipulative Fi user. I pride myself on being able to handle any potentially offensive statements. Ironically, I find this statement to be more true of Fe users; Fi users are more inclined to 'tell it how it is' whereas Fe users always have very indirect approaches to conveying truth; either in the process of making statements that allow the individual to make the judgement (Alpha), or through harsh joking to convey the same truth (Beta).
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a strong exaggeration. Many Fi users dont consolidate opinions until they've aged or developed, much like Fe users. The difference is how their perspective and opinions factor into their everyday lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck, no. If you have relevant facts, then I'm always ears. You must've had a really bad experience with an emotionally unhealthy Fi user, as that is the only potential Fi type that I imagine would behave in this manner.
> 
> 
> 
> No. This is just wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're judging. Harshly. You're just hiding your 'judgements' in your 'objective' description of Fi users.
> 
> PS: I think you're an INFJ based on how you write and how you articulate that you've come to your conclusions. (I noticed traces of aristocratic thinking, opinions stated as facts, an 'objective' manner of speaking)
> 
> @Coburn, I really appreciated your examples. They could be pretty good 'training' materials to understand type distinctions.
> 
> Friend A is a Delta and Friend B is a Gamma. The interaction articulates the normal interplay of Fi+ personal exposure to different perspectives approach and Fi- rejection of immoral situations or institutions. They tend to devalue historical explanations and have a tendency to be moral absolutists.
> 
> Friend C is also a Delta on account of Fi+'s tendency to dilute their perspectives on people they don't know well in order to maximize the potential of positive relationships. I could strongly relate to this example.
> 
> Friend D is a Fe-type, likely Alpha and Friend E is an Fi-type, likely Delta. This conflict involves the potentiality in the application of rules.


Wow... I just guess you cocked your eyebrows something fierce writing that post, like you jettisoning Fi users enjoy doing when the world doesn't align with your dogmatic flat-earther views. Anyway, I took a lot of crap from your kind lately, and I'm glad I had you puzzled about my temperament (although I agree, I am a 4, just like a lot of INFJs). G'day! :ghost2:


----------



## Raawx

CasusBelli said:


> Wow... I just guess you cocked your eyebrows something fierce writing that post, like you jettisoning Fi users enjoy doing when the world doesn't align with your dogmatic flat-earther views. Anyway, I took a lot of crap from your kind lately, and I'm glad I had you puzzled about my temperament (although I agree, I am a 4, just like a lot of INFJs). G'day! :ghost2:


You've been taking a lot of crap because you're generalizing based off a small sample. There is a point when enough people tell you that you're wrong...and you're _actually _wrong. Yes, you did upset me, but that doesn't weigh on the truth of my statements. As an Fi user, you've painted a very unrepresentative picture of what an Fi user looks like.


----------

